# "Windows was unable to connect"



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, 
I'am having problems when connecting to the internet. I'am running Win7 64-bit and i have Belkin USB wireless adapter( Belkin surf N150) When i first bought the adapter it didnt connect to internet, so i throught it is not working and i got it replaced.
I got the same problem with the second one as well, and then i have changed the wireless mode on the device manager from: IEEE 802.11b/g/n to: IEEE 802.11b and eventually i have connected to internet without any errors, but in this mode the internet is unbelievably slow which is very slow when compared to another wireless mode where i have changed it from. So my question is why i can't connect to internet IEEE 802.11b/g/n in this mode? 
The weird thing is that some times it connects to internet with no error and dissconnects again in a short while. Also when the windows tries to repair it, i get this report: 


Windows Network Diagnostics Publisher details 

Issues found 
Problem with wireless adapter or access pointProblem with wireless adapter or access point Not fixed 
Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Failed 
Reset the wireless adapter Completed 
Investigate router or access point issues Completed 


Issues found Detection details 

6 Problem with wireless adapter or access point Not fixed 

Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Failed 

Windows cannot resolve your wireless connectivity issue. 
Reset the wireless adapter Completed 

Network Diagnostics Log 
File Name: E58C9E42-F4CF-4E36-BC12-FB4B965F600F.Repair.1.etl 


Investigate router or access point issues Completed 

If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device back on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or access point that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. 
Network Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 8D3D3056-19EB-4210-8754-F3B7FBE6E02B.Repair.4.etl 




Detection details 

Diagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wireless Network Connection 4 driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Belkin International, Inc.
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin International, Inc.
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 1086.5.1111.2009
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem9.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2010 09:20:00
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : RTL8192su.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : usb\vid_050d&pid_945a
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180600a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9



Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 3ad38b8a-7c03-4f04-89da-725abc2bbb9a
Interface name: Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 3
Connection ID: 3

Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2011-03-02 13:06:22-588
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Fail
Security and Authentication: Not started

List of visible access point(s): 9 item(s) total, 9 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY Signal(dB) Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
00-1F-33-50-43-24 Infra g -71 6 SKY02652
00-26-44-7B-72-5D Infra g -59 1 O2wireless118059
00-26-F2-C3-38-D8 Infra g -45 1 virgin123
00-14-7F-D9-43-09 Infra g -73 11 Taylor123
00-18-4D-B8-D8-FE Infra g -73 11 Debbie
00-24-B2-43-E7-4A Infra g -71 6 SKY27180
F0-7D-68-64-A1-81 Infra g -82 6 SKY92343
00-1F-9F-4B-5A-FD Infra g -73 6 Thomson81733E
00-24-B2-B4-4B-80 Infra g -82 6 Blondieee

Connection History

Information for Auto Configuration ID 3

List of visible networks: 9 item(s) total, 9 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g Yes 47 Yes SKY02652
Infra g Yes 72 Yes O2wireless118059
Infra g Yes 100 Yes virgin123
Infra g Yes 44 Yes Taylor123
Infra g Yes 43 Yes Debbie
Infra g Yes 47 Yes SKY27180
Infra g Yes 26 Yes SKY92343
Infra g Yes 44 Yes Thomson81733E
Infra g Yes 26 Yes Blondieee

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes

Information for Connection ID 3
Connection started at: 2011-03-02 13:06:22-588
Auto Configuration ID: 3
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Fail 0x00038002
Association reason code: 0x00000001

Information for Auto Configuration ID 2

List of visible networks: 10 item(s) total, 10 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g Yes 100 Yes virgin123
Infra g Yes 42 Yes O2wireless22E403
Infra g Yes 70 Yes O2wireless118059
Infra g Yes 56 Yes SKY27180
Infra g Yes 56 Yes SKY02652
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Taylor123
Infra g Yes 26 Yes Thomson81733E
Infra g Yes 42 Yes SKY92343
Infra g Yes 26 Yes Blondieee
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Debbie

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028001

Information for Connection ID 2
Connection started at: 2011-03-02 13:04:53-111
Auto Configuration ID: 2
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-24-b2-43-e7-4a
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA-PSK
Configured encryption type: TKIP
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Fail 0x00038012

Information for Auto Configuration ID 1

List of visible networks: 11 item(s) total, 11 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g Yes 42 Yes SKY92343
Infra g Yes 70 Yes O2wireless118059
Infra g Yes 100 Yes virgin123
Infra g Yes 56 Yes SKY02652
Infra g Yes 58 Yes SKY27180
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Blondieee
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Taylor123
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Debbie
Infra <unknown> Yes 26 Yes BTHomeHub2-P7S2
Infra <unknown> No 42 Yes BTFON
Infra g Yes 42 Yes Thomson81733E

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes

Information for Connection ID 1
Connection started at: 2011-03-02 13:04:42-531
Auto Configuration ID: 1
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-00-00-00-00-00
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA-PSK
Configured encryption type: TKIP
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 1
Number of security packets sent: 1
Security attempt status: Fail 0x00038001




Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 3ad38b8a-7c03-4f04-89da-725abc2bbb9a
Interface name: Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: Problem found
Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class

Root cause:
Windows could not connect to "SKY27180"
You can try to connect again.

Repair option:
Reset your wireless network adapter
This will disable and then enable the network adapter "Wireless Network Connection 4" on this computer.




Diagnostics Information (Wireless Network Adapter) 
Details about wireless network adapter diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Native WiFi MSM
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 3ad38b8a-7c03-4f04-89da-725abc2bbb9a
Interface name: Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY27180
SSID: SKY27180
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: Problem found

Root cause:
Wireless association to "SKY27180" failed for an unknown reason

Detailed root cause:
802.11 connection failed due to status code 1: unspecified failure

Repair option:
Try connecting to "SKY27180" again
If the problem continues, try resetting the access point, or contact the network administrator or your hardware manufacturer for further assistance.




Network Diagnostics Log 
File Name: E58C9E42-F4CF-4E36-BC12-FB4B965F600F.Diagnose.0.etl 

Other Networking Configuration and Logs 
File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab 

Collection information 
Computer Name: FAIK-PC 
Windows Version: 6.1 
Architecture: amd64 
Time: Wednesday, March 02, 2011 1:06:25 PM 

Publisher details 

Windows Network Diagnostics 
Detects problems with network connectivity. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
:4-dontkno:upset:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Cyprus_boy12 - Welcome to TSF,

Make sure that you have the current router firmware. You may manually download it from the Manufacturer's site. Do the same thing to your Wi-Fi adapter.

From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Change your channel to 11 and see if it helps, make sure that the router's Wireless Mode in on B/G/N. How far are you from the router?


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Not so far, just 1 small room away from me. It's not letting me to loging to my routers controll panel for some reason. It keeps asking user name and password when i allready typed it in.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's going be an issue if you can't remember the UserName and Password for your router. What's the Make and Model of your router?

If you can't logon at all to the router's control panel, you'll have to reset it to the factory default then reconfigure everything.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Soryy, i have just logged in now changed it to channel 11. However, its all the same


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you done these?


> Make sure that you have the current router firmware. You may manually download it from the Manufacturer's site. Do the same thing to your Wi-Fi adapter.


Also, try removing the Network Security from the router and see if that helps.

Another test, move your laptop/computer right next to the router and see if you're able to replicate the issue.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have updated the USB network adapter and the router firmware was allready lastest one, even i have moved the desktop to next to the router but still no difference


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It might be your Wi-Fi adapter that's doing that. I wouldn't buy any Wi-Fi adapter without any removable Antenna. I'd recommend for you to get something like this, with High-Gain antenna.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok 2xg thanks for your time and help. I' am going have to buy somethig like that. 
Thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually have similar and I only paid $20 I think a yr ago and I get 5 Full bars.

Even for the routers, it's best to get something with removable antenna so that you may upgrade them for High-Gain Antenna.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont even get full signal, I might jus upgrade router as well because its about one and half years old. I will pop into shop and see what theyve got.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may do a RESET to the factory default see if that helps then reconfigure everything. 1 1/2 yr old router is not that old. :grin:


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

I restored it couple days ago. Even i phoned up the sky they said it all seems to be ok, and they said it might be the adapter. I have been working to solve this about 2 weeks. lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it a Belkin Router? If it is, replace it with either a D-Link or Netgear with Antenna, or again you may replace your USB Wi-Fi Adapter, it's all up to you.


----------



## Cyprus_boy12 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I'am going to go something with antenna which will give me wide range and better signal. 11N 150M WiFi USB Wireless Network Adapter with Antenna on eBay (end time 22-Mar-11 15:11:11 GMT)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking at the specs '5dBi antenna', I wouldn't consider it. Get something at least 9dBi or higher you'll pay more for sure.


Cyprus_boy12 said:


> I think I'am going to go something with antenna which will give me wide range and better signal. 11N 150M WiFi USB Wireless Network Adapter with Antenna on eBay (end time 22-Mar-11 15:11:11 GMT)


----------

